# Solved: This device cannot start. (Code 10) Prolific 2303 USB to SERIAL Adapter



## eems (Nov 29, 2012)

After upgrading from Windows 7 x64 to Windows 8 my barcode scanner stopped working in my cataloging program. I downloaded and tried the latest Prolific drivers and when the error did not go away I read the release notes and discovered that the likely reason is that the product is at end of life and is no longer supported:

If you have one of the various branded cables/devices that uses the old chip version:
- Windows 8 is NOT supported in HXA/XA chip versions (will show yellow mark Error Code 10).

Googling landed me at a post here but it was in the Windows 7 forum and not applicable. Further searching led me to a workaround (for an Ir product that uses the end of life chipset) that actually works. It involves rolling back to an older version of the driver that makes the device compatible with Windows 8:

Here is a link to the PDF with complete instructions: 
http://www.actisys.com/Manuals/ACT-IRx24UN-Win8Drv-Workaround-120926.pdf

Old Driver Download:
http://www.actisys.com/Drivers/IR224UN/ACT-IR224UN-DriverInstaller_v1.5.0-20111021.zip


----------

